# HT Package



## jamescj (Sep 3, 2015)

I saw this home theater package. The package includes: 


Yamaha RXA-740 7-Channel A/V Receiver
Four GoldenEar SS50 Speakers
GoldenEar SS50C Centre Speaker
GoldenEar ForceField 4 Subwoofer
Speaker cable to hook it all up
A store has quoted it for 3499$. Is it a good price? I am looking for a package that will sound good with movies and music. Is there a better package for the same price?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Do you have room for all of that? Note it does not come with a TV or the table stand.

I'm not familiar with the GoldenEar brand. Quite honestly, IMO, for that price you could do much better.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome.

There are too many variables to say if it's worth the fairly steep price tag. How big is your room? How loud do you want it to go? What kind of music do you enjoy? Is really deep powerful bass important to your movie experience? Etc...

In my experience most on-wall speakers tend to sound flat - not 3-dimensional like floor standing or stand mounted bookshelfs. But technology is constantly advancing so I may be way off. I have heard the on-wall Magnapan MMGW's and they sound great. Two pair of MMGW's, their center speaker MMGC and a good subwoofer will be much less than the ones your looking at. MMGW System

But the only way to tell if it's a system you'd like is to listen to it - in your home. Do you live anywhere near this store? Magnapan and many of the internet direct speaker mfgr's LISTING allow a 30-60 day trial period (check the return policy carefully).

Also check out the used market. There can be deals, particularly on units a few years old. I recently picked up a couple year old Denon that listed for $1800 new for next to nothing. Did it have all the most current bells and whistles? No, but it had everything I need and most importantly sounds great. (It didn't come with the remote or the system balancing mic which were two of the reasons why the guy was getting rid of it...replaced the remote for $49 on ebay and didn't bother with the mic - it's all of $25 if I need to get one.)


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I looked up GoldenEar, and found out the same man who founded Polk and Definitive Technology, also is the man behind GoldenEar. I suppose they are good speakers, but are they worth that kind of money? I'd do some shopping around. Yustr mentioned music. If you listen to any music, the mains, the two front speakers, will be very important. Usually, as Yustr was saying, the front speakers for home theater systems usually aren't very good for music.


----------

